# بعد ازنكم بارك الله فيكم عاجلللللللل



## ahmedfouad95 (6 مارس 2013)

اريد بعد ازنكم تركيبه قويه و فعاله لازاله الشحوم و الزيوت المعدنيه تصلح لارضيات الورش الميكانيكيه او الاسطح المعدنيهالله يبارك فيكم ضروري و شكرااااا


----------



## ahmedfouad95 (7 مارس 2013)

يا جماعه هوا الموضوع صعب اوي كده يا رب حد يدلنا و شكراا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم من ارخص المواد التي يمكن ان تستخدمها هي الكاز بالنقع لمدة بحدود ربع ساعة ثم بعد ذلك باستخدام الماء ومواد التنظيف العادية 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ahmedfouad95 (8 مارس 2013)

شكراا استاز نبيل انا اقصد مزيل للشحوم المعدنيه يصلح للارضيات و مواتير السيارات و تقريباا عندمل يزال بالماء يعطي مستحلب ابيض


----------



## elkemia (8 مارس 2013)

دية تركيبة لازالة الزيوت والشحوم من المعادن والاسطح للمهندس /المهدى بكر
تركيبة قوية لازالة جميع الزيوت والدهون والشحوم............
هذة التركيبة تستعمل لازالة جميع انواع الزيوت والدهون والشحوم من على الافران_اسطح البوتاجازات_الحوائط_الشفاطات_الارضيات_مداخن الزيوت_تنكات الزيوت_عربات القمامة_الجريلات.................................. ....................................الخ
هذة التركيبة آمنة على الايدى .... ايضا ممكن استخدامها بدون ماء وذلك عن طريق رشها ببخاخة على الاسطح المراد تنظيفها وتركه 2_4 دقائق ثم المسح بقطعة من الاسفنج اوالقماش
:75::75::75:المكونات وطريقة التصنيع:77::77::77::77:
لعمل 150 كيلو............
1_المياة اللازمة....................................120 لتر
2_سيمسول "np9" وهو مادة فعالة لاذابة الزيوت....................................20 كيلو
3_صودا كاوية قشور.............................................. 1 كيلو
4_تراى ايثانول امين................................... 2 كيلو
5_بيوتيل جليكول....................................... 2 كيلو
6_داى ايثلين جليكول.................................. 5 كيلو
7_ايزوبروبانول.................................... ...1 كيلو
اولا_يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى كمية من الماء المحسوب من التركيبة وتركها حتى تبرد
ثانيا_لسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى كمية من الماء الساخن 
باقى المواد سهلة الذوبان فى الماء
يتم الاضافةحسب الترتيب فى التركيبة.......................


----------



## ahmedfouad95 (9 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر يا استاز elkmieaعلي اهتمامك و شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

لى تعليق - لنجعل منظف الارضيات شديدة الاتساخ - منفصل عن تركيبة مزيل شحومات الماكينات لان مسطح الارضيات كبير وفى حاجه الى منظف اقتصادى - ثم نحدد نوع الارضيه - خرسانيه - بلاط - سيراميك - لنحدد التركيبه المناسبه وطريقة الاستخدام- اما تنظيف وازالة شحوم مواتير السيارات والماكينات عمومافتركيبتها مكلفه بعض الشيئ لذلك القليل منها يكفى وطريقة استخدامها مختلفه


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

[h=2]بارك الله فيكم[/h]


----------

